# 63' convertible



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

i posted this one up like three years ago but here it is again with some new changes since then...


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

fast forward a few years...

stripped it, and cut the top off


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

preparing it for more surgery











off with the doors


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:thumbsup: nice


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

What color you shooting this Ryan? cant wait to see it done up...


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

molded in hood and trunk lid :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mista_gonzo_@Feb 1 2006, 09:49 PM~4754734
> *What color you shooting this Ryan? cant wait to see it done up...
> *


an OG green color


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

got some doors on it, check out the very close fit :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

Hey Ryan I have an idea!! You should cast the hood and trunk and add them to the resin's store. Shit you know motherfucers would pay for them!! Just an idea.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

Door panels cut 










hinges made and attached


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

some primer on the hood and trunk


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

:0 Been waiting for more pics of this bitch!


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Lookin' good!


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

fuk da hood n trunk.. cast me some doors with jams.. :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 .. so i can just chop my doors out and not have to worry bout em!!..


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cadi Luva_@Feb 2 2006, 10:36 AM~4757457
> *fuk da hood n trunk.. cast me some doors with jams..  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0 .. so i can just chop my doors out and not have to worry bout em!!..
> *


not a bad idea..still have to make the jambs on the car though


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

some more pics of the doors


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

nice work


----------



## robocon (Dec 17, 2004)

i was diggin that yellow/orange color,o'well


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Feb 2 2006, 04:51 AM~4755196
> *Hey Ryan I have an idea!! You should cast the hood and trunk and add them to the resin's store. Shit you know motherfucers would pay for them!! Just an idea.
> *


you got a PM..


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

UPDATES...


----------



## SoCalSRH (Jun 26, 2004)

nice build progress ryan.  you know, these guys are on to something...with your resin casting skills and custom building skills combined with others on this forum, you with the help of the advanced customs builders could completely change scale lowriding building for the better. with parts like these doors with hinges, trunks, hoods, convertible tops, hydro setups, etc. beginners, intermediate builders and advanced builders would have access to crazy detailed parts for builds. just imagine how much better lowrider builds would be. at this point where the same thing is seen over and over again it will just make the builds and comp that much better. i think you have the tools and know how to do big things and think of the $$$ that is available and untapped in this market. outlaw hoods anyone can find for a pro street build...for lowrider parts and accessories, we have pegasus and hoppin' hydros. with product like the above mentioned, those hacks wouldn't stand a chance. they would definetely have to step their game up. i would be down to buy a shit load of these and other parts for builds. just my .02 it's something to think about but i'm sure you already have  now back to the build...


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

you know, these guys are on to something...


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

I think it's DEF a good idea to produce resin parts like that! :thumbsup:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SoCalSRH_@Mar 9 2006, 10:34 PM~5014343
> *nice build progress ryan.  you know, these guys are on to something...with your resin casting skills and custom building skills combined with others on this forum, you with the help of the advanced customs builders could completely change scale lowriding building for the better. with parts like these doors with hinges, trunks, hoods, convertible tops, hydro setups, etc. beginners, intermediate builders and advanced builders would have access to crazy detailed parts for builds. just imagine how much better lowrider builds would be. at this point where the same thing is seen over and over again it will just make the builds and comp that much better. i think you have the tools and know how to do big things and think of the $$$ that is available and untapped in this market. outlaw hoods anyone can find for a pro street build...for lowrider parts and accessories, we have pegasus and hoppin' hydros. with product like the above mentioned, those hacks wouldn't stand a chance. they would definetely have to step their game up. i would be down to buy a shit load of these and other parts for builds. just my .02 it's something to think about but i'm sure you already have  now back to the build...
> *


Scale Lows Brand parts and accessories, scheduled for release this year 

and jevries, it won't just be resin parts :biggrin:


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Mar 10 2006, 06:42 AM~5017357
> *Scale Lows Brand parts and accessories, scheduled for release this year
> 
> and jevries, it won't just be resin parts  :biggrin:
> *




:0 Startin the flyer this weekend bro. Right after I get a bunch of powder work done. :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

got this guy in the paintbooth today...nice champagne color


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Apr 14 2006, 07:29 PM~5244808
> *got this guy in the paintbooth today...nice champagne color
> 
> 
> ...


oh shit!! what happened to the green color?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Apr 14 2006, 10:39 PM~5244872
> *oh shit!! what happened to the green color?
> *


changed my mind. I saw the champagne and liked it better, lol.


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Apr 14 2006, 07:41 PM~5244887
> *changed my mind. I saw the champagne and liked it better, lol.
> *


Ahhh "Dontre" COUGH "Dontre"!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Apr 14 2006, 10:42 PM~5244895
> *Ahhh "Dontre" COUGH "Dontre"!!! :biggrin:
> *


pfftt..i ain't havin no lame ass clear trunk :biggrin: lmao


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

with the paint dry i can take it out of the booth for pics....i'm out of clear so this is as far as i can go for now


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Apr 14 2006, 10:37 PM~5245170
> *with the paint dry i can take it out of the booth for pics....i'm out of clear so this is as far as i can go for now
> 
> 
> ...



u gonna put a mural on the underside of the trunk??? :biggrin:


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

looking real good :biggrin:


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

Shes a beauty!!! Cant wait to see it done up. How you gonna pose it?


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Nice color!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Sky. (Mar 30, 2006)

Thats a sweet colour, suits the 63 down to a tee! Loving it so far


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

That color is perfect for the '63! 

Lookin' good ryan! :thumbsup:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Apr 14 2006, 11:44 PM~5245211
> *u gonna put a mural on the underside of the trunk??? :biggrin:
> *


I think i mentioned it earlier in the thread.

but yes, that's why i molded them smooth


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mista_gonzo_@Apr 15 2006, 02:16 AM~5245935
> *Shes a beauty!!! Cant wait to see it done up. How you gonna pose it?
> *


front up, ass in the weeds :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Apr 15 2006, 07:36 AM~5246660
> *I think i mentioned it earlier in the thread.
> 
> but yes, that's why i molded them smooth
> *



Dont think u did, anyways its looking good homie :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Apr 15 2006, 02:20 PM~5248192
> *Dont think u did, anyways its looking good homie :biggrin:
> *


ah, was probably in another thread on another forum then, lol.


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES (Feb 14, 2006)

NICE WORK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Apr 15 2006, 04:41 PM~5248936
> *NICE WORK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Thanks!


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

Here's the frame


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

thats clean are you going to chrome the uper a arms?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r_@Apr 15 2006, 05:29 PM~5249206
> *thats clean are you going to chrome the uper a arms?
> *


i'll foil them.

I thought about going all out and hinging all the parts and junk..but eh, it's just gonna sit there, so what's the point, lol. 

The majority of the rest of the suspension, engine and drivetrain will all be metal parts


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Apr 15 2006, 02:31 PM~5249219
> *i'll foil them.
> 
> I thought about going all out and hinging all the parts and junk..but eh, it's just gonna sit there, so what's the point, lol.
> ...


thats true. who makes the paint?

hok :dunno:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r_@Apr 15 2006, 05:35 PM~5249246
> *thats true. who makes the paint?
> 
> hok :dunno:
> *


it's by duplicolor


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

:0


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Apr 15 2006, 08:51 PM~5250724
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## SoCalSRH (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Apr 15 2006, 08:51 PM~5250724
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


tight. nice work. my '64 rag is on hiatus...cut the doors outs, fucked up a couple times on the hinges and so it sits.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

here's the polished out metal ford 9" along with disc brakes.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

dam.that is looking nice.


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

Thats the real deal


----------



## Tilburglowridaz (Mar 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Apr 20 2006, 01:43 AM~5275147
> *Thats the real deal
> *


 :0 io thougt exacly the same thing


----------



## Systamatik (Mar 2, 2002)

man. this guy always keeps pushing the damn boundaries!

keep up the good work homie. you keep inspiring me, everytime i log in.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

damn i might just have to buy one of those rear ends...


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Apr 19 2006, 02:45 PM~5273766
> *here's the polished out metal ford 9" along with disc brakes.
> 
> 
> ...


 That's something else!! Keep up the good work :thumbsup:


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

Looks great Ryan....tons better than the yellow.


----------



## Ryan K (Apr 19, 2005)

Realy slick trey' man, looks alot like Ice Cubes ride in Boyz in the Hood


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

got the chrome front end back from the plater


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Aug 31 2006, 07:38 PM~6082704
> *got the chrome front end back from the plater
> 
> 
> ...


BLING ,,,BLING,,>MY BROTHER


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

thats sharp Rayn !


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 31 2006, 07:42 PM~6082733
> *thats sharp Rayn !
> *


 :dunno: RYAN,, IT'S MARTIN. :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 31 2006, 09:48 PM~6082770
> *:dunno: RYAN,, IT'S MARTIN. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 31 2006, 09:48 PM~6082770
> *:dunno: RYAN,, IT'S MARTIN. :biggrin:
> *


My bad I thought that was a click thing ! I didnt want to step in uninvited ! :biggrin: 


ITS a Mail plane ! How can you tell ? What dont you see its BALLS ! LOL!


----------



## RAGTOPROY (Sep 4, 2004)

Thats hot homie!! And really for a 63. That plastic is MUCH thicker than the plastic that the 64s are made of. (I know cause after I did my 64 I tried the tre. Got the top off cool but tried the doors...got 1/2 inch on the drivers side and said tell hell wit dat!!! I felt like it would broke around the vent windows 4 sure! (I only have an exto knife) But damn homie that is sick! Inspiration!!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 31 2006, 08:03 PM~6082860
> *My bad I thought that was a click thing ! I didnt want to step in uninvited ! :biggrin:
> ITS a Mail plane ! How can you tell ? What dont you see its BALLS ! LOL!
> *


HAHAHAHAHAHA, you funny guy . :biggrin:


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Aug 31 2006, 06:38 PM~6082704
> *got the chrome front end back from the plater
> 
> 
> ...


are the rims recromed? :dunno: :thumbsup:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

_*Lookin nice , MARTIN*_


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

I re-did the hood and trunk. When i molded in the undersides the first time, i had glued a thin sheet of styrene down, which over time, warped the panel. So I grabbed another 63 and started to redo the hood and trunk. 

Also started the foil. Taking this one slow :biggrin:


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

looks clean 1ofaknd :thumbsup: :cheesy: :cheesy: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

1ofaknd would there be a problem clearing duplicolor lauqer with hok urethane? would the paint react and wrinkle/crease up like if you would spray lauqer over enamel?


----------



## psn8586 (Sep 3, 2005)

I do it all the time...no problem with me!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Sep 3 2006, 09:59 PM~6098446
> *I re-did the hood and trunk. When i molded in the undersides the first time, i had glued a thin sheet of styrene down, which over time, warped the panel. So I grabbed another 63 and started to redo the hood and trunk.
> 
> Also started the foil. Taking this one slow  :biggrin:
> ...


THATS THE BOYZ IN HOOD TREY! :biggrin: LOOKING GOOD RYAN!


----------



## cutlass87 (Jun 10, 2006)

hey how do you cut the truck an the doors. im building a 70 impala but the doors an trunk dont open. can you help me out with this cause i want to cut em.


----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r_@Sep 3 2006, 11:46 PM~6098660
> *1ofaknd would there be a problem clearing duplicolor lauqer with hok urethane? would the paint react and wrinkle/crease up like if you would spray lauqer over enamel?
> *


that's exactly what i did on this car, no problem.

You just can't spray laquer over top of anything else but laquer


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 3 2006, 11:54 PM~6098698
> *THATS THE BOYZ IN HOOD TREY! :biggrin: LOOKING GOOD RYAN!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cutlass87_@Sep 3 2006, 11:56 PM~6098708
> *hey how do you cut the truck an the doors. im building a 70 impala but the doors an trunk dont open. can you help me out with this cause i want to cut em.
> *


for this car, i used two bodies. and cut out the doors on one, and the body on the other. 

but you can just use an exacto blade to cut it out.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Lookin' DAMN good Ryan!


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Sep 4 2006, 06:57 AM~6100003
> *Lookin' DAMN good Ryan!
> *


thanks man  

Got a little bit more done today...started the pinstriping (pics when it's done) and also started to work on the front bumper. Just a little more fitting on it and i can send it out to be rechromed


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Nice, nice, nice! finally I see some of those bumper tits on a '63 modelcar!


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Sep 6 2006, 01:04 AM~6113652
> *Nice, nice, nice! finally I see some of those bumper tits on a '63 modelcar!
> *


yea,i haven't it on a 63 yet either, so i figured i would do it, lol


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutlass87_@Sep 3 2006, 08:56 PM~6098708
> *hey how do you cut the truck an the doors. im building a 70 impala but the doors an trunk dont open. can you help me out with this cause i want to cut em.
> *


YOU CAN USE SEWING THREAD.


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Aug 31 2006, 08:38 PM~6082704
> *got the chrome front end back from the plater
> 
> 
> ...



who does your plating ?

Thanks


----------



## WEDO_63 (Sep 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Apr 15 2006, 08:51 PM~5250724
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...



DAMN ESE DIS SHIT IS DOPE!  IMMA BUILD ME 1 2 PERO MINEZ IS GONNA BE BETTER!LOL!J/K,MINEZ IS GONNA BE DOPE THOW,EYY ALL U PPLZ WATCH OUT 4 ME!L8ERZ! uffin: uffin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WEDO_63_@Sep 8 2006, 04:15 AM~6129492
> *DAMN ESE DIS SHIT IS DOPE!  IMMA BUILD ME 1 2 PERO MINEZ IS GONNA BE BETTER!LOL!J/K,MINEZ IS GONNA BE DOPE THOW,EYY ALL U PPLZ WATCH OUT 4 ME!L8ERZ! uffin:  uffin:
> *



what??


----------



## oobxlr8r (Aug 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Sep 3 2006, 08:59 PM~6098446
> *I re-did the hood and trunk. When i molded in the undersides the first time, i had glued a thin sheet of styrene down, which over time, warped the panel. So I grabbed another 63 and started to redo the hood and trunk.
> 
> Also started the foil. Taking this one slow  :biggrin:
> ...



i need those rims and tires, i'm gonna need two sets, only thing is i don't know who makes, them and intenet pics of them in the packagin suck so i can't tell if it's them or not... help a brotha out.


----------



## SoCalSRH (Jun 26, 2004)

the rims look like the hoppin hydro's two-tone reversible rims http://www2.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXPS96&P=0 but with 2 bar knock-off's. 3 bar knock offs come in the package. the tires are made by pegasus, only problem is i don't know where to just by the tires by themselves. if you pm the thread starter 1ofaknd he'll hook ya up or go to http://www.scalelows.com


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SoCalSRH_@Sep 8 2006, 09:18 AM~6130817
> *the rims look like the hoppin hydro's two-tone reversible rims http://www2.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXPS96&P=0 but with 2 bar knock-off's. 3 bar knock offs come in the package. the tires are made by pegasus, only problem is i don't know where to just by the tires by themselves. if you pm the thread starter 1ofaknd he'll hook ya up or  go to http://www.scalelows.com
> *


 :nono: no hoppin hyro's shit here those are all pegasus


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

They are pegasus gold face d's (i'm out of stock of them)


----------



## oobxlr8r (Aug 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Sep 8 2006, 01:05 PM~6131867
> *They are pegasus gold face d's (i'm out of stock of them)
> *


let me know when you get them in, do they come in chrome too. i still need the tires too, 2 sets to go on the wheels.


----------



## patdeman (Mar 19, 2006)

looking good so far!


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oobxlr8r_@Sep 8 2006, 01:38 PM~6132603
> *let me know when you get them in, do they come in chrome too. i still need the tires too, 2 sets to go on the wheels.
> *


just go to scalelows and see whats in stock


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

here is a better picture of my pushbar. I may try to cast these in resin so i can use them on future projects :biggrin:


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Sep 5 2006, 07:38 PM~6112773
> *
> 
> 
> ...


why did you sand the paint :tears:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r_@Sep 10 2006, 01:01 AM~6140379
> *why did you sand the paint  :tears:
> *


what are you talking about?


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r_@Sep 9 2006, 11:01 PM~6140379
> *why did you sand the paint  :tears:
> *


----------



## antwonee63 (Jan 11, 2006)

what kind of kits like the 63 with the suspension parts and frame seperate from the floor boards? amt, revell?


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Sep 10 2006, 05:05 AM~6141078
> *what are you talking about?
> *


whats this :dunno:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r_@Sep 10 2006, 12:27 PM~6141831
> *whats this :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


it's called a REFLECTION. That is the chrome bumper that you are looking at, not paint.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r_@Sep 10 2006, 12:27 PM~6141831
> *whats this :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...



He sanded the molding line out ! He will have the bumpers rechromed to be smooth and have the real bumper look !


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 10 2006, 12:39 PM~6141888
> *He sanded the molding line out ! He will have the bumpers rechromed to be smooth and have the real bumper look !
> *


it's right out of the box, i didn't do anything to it, lol. it's just the reflection, lol


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by antwonee63_@Sep 10 2006, 09:33 AM~6141276
> *what kind of kits like the 63 with the suspension parts and frame seperate from the floor boards? amt, revell?
> *


revell


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Sep 10 2006, 12:40 PM~6141893
> *it's right out of the box, i didn't do anything to it, lol. it's just the reflection, lol
> *


DANG it does look sanded though LOL!


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

I might use these wheels..not sure yet.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Sep 19 2006, 08:02 PM~6206860
> *I might use these wheels..not sure yet.
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD RYAN. IT'S COMING OUT CLEAN. :thumbsup:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

and the pushbar is done. I will cut out for the photoetch grill and then strip them bumper and get it all re-chromed.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 19 2006, 10:11 PM~6206964
> *LOOKING GOOD RYAN. IT'S COMING OUT CLEAN. :thumbsup:
> *


thanks! I gotta put some new dishes on those spokes, those are old ones and are a little dirty :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Sep 19 2006, 10:02 PM~6206860
> *I might use these wheels..not sure yet.
> 
> 
> ...


Martin whos wheels are those ! Look thin and real at that angel !


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 19 2006, 10:16 PM~6207030
> *Martin  whos wheels are those ! Look thin and real at that  angel !
> *


detail master bro


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Sep 19 2006, 09:08 PM~6207392
> *detail master bro
> *


their rim too?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Sep 19 2006, 11:11 PM~6207411
> *their rim too?
> *


nah, the rim is from the parts box. it MIGHT be from the old pegasus two piece wires in fact  not sure, but the rim has a large lip on the backside


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

how hard was it to put together?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Sep 19 2006, 11:18 PM~6207459
> *how hard was it to put together?
> *


easy as pie. the PE fit the rim perfect.

you got a few sets of those right? line em up and check it out. send me a set while your at it, i only have two of the rims i could find, lol


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Sep 19 2006, 11:11 PM~6207411
> *their rim too?
> *


ok, i checked and it wasn't the pegasus. could have been hoppin hydros two tone though


----------



## lowvanman (Dec 22, 2004)

your car is lookin clean homie keep up the great work


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Lookin' good Ryan!

Man, I bet that grill is gonna be a bitch, especially around the headlight bezels.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Sep 20 2006, 10:03 AM~6209625
> *Lookin' good Ryan!
> 
> Man, I bet that grill is gonna be a bitch, especially around the headlight bezels.
> *


well i don't think i'll be cutting it out. I thought the MCG photoetch had a grill, but it doesn't :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Sep 20 2006, 11:00 AM~6210815
> *well i don't think i'll be cutting it out. I thought the MCG photoetch had a grill, but it doesn't  :biggrin:
> *


i thought i have seen one before. let me check and see what i have got laying around.


----------



## oobxlr8r (Aug 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Sep 3 2006, 08:59 PM~6098446
> *I re-did the hood and trunk. When i molded in the undersides the first time, i had glued a thin sheet of styrene down, which over time, warped the panel. So I grabbed another 63 and started to redo the hood and trunk.
> 
> Also started the foil. Taking this one slow  :biggrin:
> ...


you get these in stock as of yet man, i'm really needin this rim and tire combo.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by oobxlr8r_@Sep 21 2006, 07:09 PM~6219809
> *you get these in stock as of yet man, i'm really needin this rim and tire combo.
> *


i've got some of the opposite. chrome spokes with gold dish  check my store for a picture and price http://www.scalelows.com


----------



## Laidframe (Mar 14, 2006)

TTT


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

hey are those the 2 piece h.h. or pegasus rims?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Sep 28 2006, 10:06 PM~6267547
> *hey are those the 2 piece h.h. or pegasus rims?
> *


pegasus


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

ANy updates on this drop ?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 29 2006, 10:13 AM~6270428
> *ANy  updates on this drop ?
> *


I'm taking my time on it. I got the front grill done. BMF polish works AWESOME on chrome grills and bumpers. Gonna start stocking that stuff soon :biggrin:


----------



## Blingy76 (May 19, 2006)

THAT IMPALA IS COMING TOGETHER THE YELLOW LOOKED GOOD BUT NOW IT HAS THE OG LOOK. KEEP IT COMING


----------



## seriouscc (Feb 17, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

finally got some more paint, so i can get to finishing this thing now.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Damn Ryan, quit teasing us and finish this thing! 

Almost there, looks killer!


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Oct 7 2006, 07:13 AM~6323332
> *Damn Ryan, quit teasing us and finish this thing!
> 
> Almost there, looks killer!
> *


lol, well it won't be completely done for awhile. This ride will be sporting the first of the Scale Lows line of machined parts :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Apr 15 2006, 08:51 PM~5250724
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...



BOYZ N THA HOOD!!!!



looks like doughboys car....


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Oct 7 2006, 11:19 AM~6323796
> *BOYZ N THA HOOD!!!!
> looks like doughboys car....
> *


Thats what i was thinking :biggrin:


----------



## iced (Aug 26, 2006)

> *Thats what i was thinking *


X2


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

I've still got this guy on the workbench, i really want to get it finished. But i'm awaiting all the machined parts for it still.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

nice


----------



## PUPPETP13 (Nov 6, 2006)




----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

TTT


----------



## dyme_sak_hustla (May 17, 2005)

shit looks good... so how you cut them doors off? an what you usin for hinges?? my homie does em wih paper clips but its kinna ghetto tho...


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dyme_sak_hustla_@Nov 30 2006, 08:10 AM~6665321
> *shit looks good... so how you cut them doors off? an what you usin for hinges?? my homie does em wih paper clips but its kinna ghetto tho...
> *


used a dremel to cut the doors out. and used two bodies to do it.

just using aluminum tubing and rods to make the hinges.


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

looks good ryan---what are the yellow and purple chassis in the background for?


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

yellow??? 

THATS GOLD HOMIE!!!!!!


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Nov 30 2006, 04:43 PM~6668431
> *looks good ryan---what are the yellow and purple chassis in the background for?
> *


just spares for my diorama.


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

oh---they are nice, good idea for unused frames! that yellow goldish color is nice, is the rear of the purple chassis all chromed? and would you be willing part with it, and the jack stands?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Nov 30 2006, 04:59 PM~6668569
> *oh---they are nice, good idea for unused frames!  that yellow goldish color is nice, is the rear of the purple chassis all chromed? and would you be willing part with it, and the jack stands?
> *


yellow one is actually pagen gold kandy. purple one i sprayed the parts with alclad. none for sale, sorry


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Nov 30 2006, 02:56 PM~6668552
> *just spares for my diorama.
> 
> 
> ...


Purple chassis looks badass! :thumbsup:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

Both look bad ass! :0


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

the colored ones are cool, but I really like the stack of rusted ones the best. :0 :0 :0 They look more real!!


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

:0


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jan 22 2007, 06:50 PM~7058120
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS SWEEEET!!!

PM ME RYAN ON PRICE FOR STEERING WHEELS AND LOOKS LIKE THE RINGS CAME IN? THANKS, beto


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

OOOHHH SNAP RYAN!!!! did you get the rings or make your own???


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jan 22 2007, 09:53 PM~7058156
> *LOOKS SWEEEET!!!
> 
> PM ME RYAN ON PRICE FOR STEERING WHEELS AND LOOKS LIKE THE RINGS CAME IN? THANKS, beto
> *


nah, this is the stock 63 steering wheel, i just cut the center out and trimmed the edges of the photoetch a hair. 

The centers themselves are 6 bucks. I'm hoping to snag a few spare rings for you and tjay here soon. I still haven't heard on a finish date for mine. :uh:


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

those look good, how many different designs are there?


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

i think hes only got that and a caddi one


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

impala, caddy, and the LOWIRDER GUY


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Jan 22 2007, 10:37 PM~7058648
> *i think hes only got that and a caddi one
> *


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 aaahhh shit!! those are bad.


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

Cool what did you use for the center cap, id like to buy an impala one once i find a bubble


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Jan 22 2007, 10:45 PM~7058734
> *Cool what did you use for the center cap, id like to buy an impala one once i find a bubble
> *


i'm not using anything..just polished it out. Guess you could snag a horn button from a detail master wheel if you had one. I dont' care though, it's cool to me as is


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

I think it looks good to just didnt know if there was a center cap or not


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

LOOKS GREAT RYAN!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

:0 nice


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

damn..... :worship:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jan 22 2007, 07:42 PM~7058707
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hay homie who has these 1ofakind


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 23 2007, 03:42 PM~7064110
> *hay homie who has these 1ofakind
> *


I have them. Scale Lows exclusive parts :biggrin:


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

Looking real good Ryan.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jan 23 2007, 02:07 PM~7064730
> *I have them. Scale Lows exclusive parts  :biggrin:
> *


HOW MUCH


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 23 2007, 05:26 PM~7064857
> *HOW MUCH
> *


<sigh>

I'm not answering that question, the reason should be quite obvious.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jan 23 2007, 02:29 PM~7064879
> *<sigh>
> 
> I'm not answering that question, the reason should be quite obvious.
> *


WHAT WOULD THAT BE :uh:


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 23 2007, 02:33 PM~7064902
> *WHAT WOULD THAT BE :uh:
> *




He's said it like 25 times bro...they arent done yet. He has to wait for the place that is doing the work.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 23 2007, 05:33 PM~7064902
> *WHAT WOULD THAT BE :uh:
> *


Scroll up from when you asked me that. Your answer is on, THE SAME PAGE.

If you don't want to bother reading at least the page your on before posting, then I'm not going to bother to repeat myself AGAIN


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jan 23 2007, 03:48 PM~7065421
> *Scroll up from when you asked me that. Your answer is on, THE SAME PAGE.
> 
> If you don't want to bother reading at least the page your on before posting, then I'm not going to bother to repeat myself AGAIN
> *




Jeez man...your a dick. :angry:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Jan 23 2007, 06:49 PM~7065426
> *Jeez man...your a dick. :angry:
> *


Ain't it great? :biggrin:


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jan 23 2007, 03:51 PM~7065455
> *Ain't it great?  :biggrin:
> *



Wouldnt have it any other way bro.


I better leave a nice comment about the build before I get "Moderated"



* Nice Generic Comment * :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Jan 23 2007, 03:49 PM~7065426
> *Jeez man...your a dick. :angry:
> *


very true but i didnt know nothing about the steering until i seen it dum ass i 

figure that coming from somebody that has there head up there ass 

i better leave a nice comment too b 4 i get ( MODERATED ) :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jan 23 2007, 03:51 PM~7065455
> *Ain't it great?  :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: :nono: :angry:


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 24 2007, 09:45 AM~7071485
> *very true but i didnt know nothing about the steering until i seen it dum ass i
> 
> figure that coming from somebody that has there head up there ass
> ...



I really hope you werent talking to me bro.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Jan 24 2007, 09:56 AM~7071603
> *I really hope you werent talking to me bro.
> *


 :nono: nah homie


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 24 2007, 10:28 AM~7071918
> *:nono: nah homie
> *


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 24 2007, 01:28 PM~7071918
> *:nono: nah homie
> *


Guess you were talking to me then?


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jan 22 2007, 07:50 PM~7058120
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...



what did you use to polish?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Jan 24 2007, 04:57 PM~7073516
> *what did you use to polish?
> *












I use that on all my metal parts, works good on large foiled parts also, such as trunk pans and what not


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

lookin great!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jan 24 2007, 01:58 PM~7073535
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hey 1ofakind where can i get that polish at


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 25 2007, 01:28 PM~7081885
> *hey 1ofakind where can i get that polish at
> *


bike shop


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

Does the steering wheels come with to ring part to it?


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OJ Hydraulics+Jan 27 2007, 01:56 PM~7101733-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SoCalSRH_@Sep 8 2006, 01:18 PM~6130817
> *the rims look like the hoppin hydro's two-tone reversible rims http://www2.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXPS96&P=0 but with 2 bar knock-off's. 3 bar knock offs come in the package. the tires are made by pegasus, only problem is i don't know where to just by the tires by themselves. if you pm the thread starter 1ofaknd he'll hook ya up or  go to http://www.scalelows.com
> *




thanks for this site ! lots of good parts on this site! 

keep an eye out for my next project!!


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

Still need to clearcoat the hood and trunk. The hood has a mural, the trunk has this  











Engine is from the 64'. Alclad on the valve covers, intake, water pump, and oil pan. Chrome plated transmission pan and carb. Photoetch valve covers and air cleaner.










Had to do some trimming and adjusting to get the engine to fit just right.


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

WHAT WAS WRONG WITH THE 63' ENGINE?


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

damn that looks good :0


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Feb 5 2007, 10:27 PM~7184304
> *WHAT WAS WRONG WITH THE 63' ENGINE?
> *


ugly, not enough detail. you know how it's got the heads, intake, carb, and radiator hose all molded as one piece. i like the 64 better


----------



## swanginbows (Dec 15, 2005)

damn i gotta get me some of those engine dress up kits...awsome work bro :cheesy:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Feb 5 2007, 07:31 PM~7184348
> *ugly, not enough detail. you know how it's got the heads, intake, carb, and radiator hose all molded as one piece. i like the 64 better
> *


OHH YEAH YEAH. OK COOL. YEAH ITS GOT THE MOLDED IN RADIATOR HOSE TOO. GOOD DEAL.


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

looks good ryan


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

X-2 LOOKING GOOD BRO.  KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK.


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

HEY 1OFAKIND WHATS UP WITH THE CADDY STEERING WHEELS HOMIE ARE THEY DONE YET :dunno: AND NO I HAVENT THIS TOPIC N A WHILE SO DONT KNOW :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Feb 6 2007, 08:04 PM~7192821
> *HEY 1OFAKIND WHATS UP WITH THE CADDY STEERING WHEELS HOMIE ARE THEY DONE YET  :dunno: AND NO I HAVENT THIS TOPIC N A WHILE SO DONT KNOW :biggrin:
> *


no rings


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 5 2007, 08:51 PM~7184558
> *X-2 LOOKING GOOD BRO.   KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK.
> *


x2, looks sick.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Feb 6 2007, 05:08 PM~7192855
> *no rings
> *


HOW MUCH


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

Got the rest of the parts cleared, probably start doing the trunk setup next


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

wow.......just plain sick...... :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Feb 25 2007, 10:27 PM~7348118
> *wow.......just plain sick......  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


true


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

I LIKE THOSE WHEELS AND THAT MURAL UNDER THE HOOD :biggrin: .


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

Great looking '63, really like the mural
looks bad ass


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

NICE!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Car looks sick already!! Can't wait to see it finished! :thumbsup:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

awesome ride bro!!


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

DAm that clean.


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

:0 How dare you lay that frame on the ground like that! :nono:



Looks great bro.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

pump it up!!


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

crazy stupid! I like!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

ok, so the pumbs are dope, do you cary those and the cap??


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Feb 27 2007, 11:11 PM~7368816
> *ok, so the pumbs are dope, do you cary those and the cap??
> *


the pumps are pegasus slim style billet aluminum. Yes we carry them.

The oil cap is custom made


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Love them pumps! :0 :0


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:0 whole car is off the hook :0 

:thumbsup: all that detail really adds up to 1 badass 63 :thumbsup:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

any progress on this ryan??


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Apr 26 2007, 10:15 AM~7777320
> *any progress on this ryan??
> *


been doing a little bit of work, got some machined disc brakes and calipers mounted up front, also switched up the trunk to something a little different.

NO pics though until i can get a new camera


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

great, get that camera, cause this is a sick ride bro!! :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

DAMN 1OFAKIND THIS IMPALA'S CLEAN. :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

Here is a pretty good update for this car.

These are all prototypes. The brass shaft will be replaced with one of aluminum, just had brass laying here so i used it for test fitting.

Fresh parts











This is the front coil under setup. Including donut and spring cup










Rear coilover setup with deep cups










This is the deep cup. Notice the lip inside, that keep sit from falling off the cylinder  exact copy of a real one! :cheesy:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

DAMN :0


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

Paypal ready to go  if you make more

dumps look a little big


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jun 22 2007, 05:11 PM~8156952
> *Paypal ready to go   if you make more
> 
> dumps look a little big
> *


yea, I just used the size of one i had here already that "Fine Line Engineering" made. Came with some photoetch backing plates. 

I may put together a few multimedia kits here shortly to sell. Including backing plates, fittings, hardline, rubber return lines, all kinds of goodies :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jun 22 2007, 04:11 PM~8156952
> *Paypal ready to go   if you make more
> 
> dumps look a little big
> *



x-2 ryan i'll buy some of those cylinders


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 22 2007, 05:35 PM~8157111
> *x-2 ryan i'll buy some of those cylinders
> *


I only have one set of those exact cylinders. But i have a couple sets of each style cups and donuts. I'll post up when i got my kits together, I'll probably only make two of them for now.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jun 22 2007, 04:42 PM~8157138
> *I only have one set of those exact cylinders. But i have a couple sets of each style cups and donuts. I'll post up when i got my kits together, I'll probably only make two of them for now.
> *



 let me know


----------



## johnnyhop (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jun 22 2007, 02:55 PM~8156844
> *Here is a pretty good update for this car.
> 
> These are all prototypes. The brass shaft will be replaced with one of aluminum, just had brass laying here so i used it for test fitting.
> ...


those are banging how much for a set lol


----------



## STRANGER (Jun 12, 2007)

x 1,000,000


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

The cylinders themselves are too costly and time consuming to produce and sell at a reasonable cost. But the rest of the parts will be available in our store


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jun 22 2007, 08:03 PM~8158401
> *The cylinders themselves are too costly and time consuming to produce and sell at a reasonable cost. But the rest of the parts will be available in our store
> *


 
:0 :0 :0 :worship: :worship: :worship: Thank you. :cheesy:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KingSuper (Jul 15, 2006)

:around:  :around:  :around:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

Here's a few "assembled" pictures

coil over for the rear










Coil under for the front


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

let us know.... i could use some of that stuff...



> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jun 22 2007, 12:20 PM~8157015
> *yea, I just used the size of one i had here already that "Fine Line Engineering" made. Came with some photoetch backing plates.
> 
> I may put together a few multimedia kits here shortly to sell. Including backing plates, fittings, hardline, rubber return lines, all kinds of goodies  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## kdogg213 (Jan 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jun 22 2007, 08:56 PM~8158651
> *Here's a few "assembled" pictures
> 
> coil over for the rear
> ...


That looks sick!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

fukkin sick!!!!! awesome work man.....



> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Feb 25 2007, 11:10 AM~7348016
> *Got the rest of the parts cleared, probably start doing the trunk setup next
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

:0 damn


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jun 22 2007, 07:03 PM~8158401
> *The cylinders themselves are too costly and time consuming to produce and sell at a reasonable cost. But the rest of the parts will be available in our store
> *


THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!! THATS WHY WHEN THE HOMIE JAY WAS MAKING THEM HE WANTED $45 FOR A SET OF 4. CYLINDERS CUPS & DONUTS. EVERYBODY THOUGHT THAT WAS TOO EXPENSIVE.


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

dayum :0


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jun 26 2007, 05:29 PM~8181413
> *THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!! THATS WHY WHEN THE HOMIE JAY WAS MAKING THEM HE WANTED $45 FOR A SET OF 4. CYLINDERS CUPS & DONUTS. EVERYBODY THOUGHT THAT WAS TOO EXPENSIVE.
> *


Shit, i thought it was like 65 for a set of cylinders, lol. His looked good though


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

:0


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:0


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Jul 2 2007, 09:09 PM~8221747
> *:0
> *


way to add something insightful to the topic :thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Lookin sick Ryan....did those spindals come with the kit....this thing is just detail to the max....looks amayzing can't wait to see it done.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jul 2 2007, 05:23 PM~8221001
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...



NICE WORK!! Tell the dude at the desk to get off his ass and get to work. :cheesy:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 2 2007, 11:17 PM~8222321
> *NICE WORK!!  Tell the dude at the desk to get off his ass and get to work.  :cheesy:
> *


heres gettin ready to place an order :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

LOOKS GOOD!! :thumbsup:


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

dam thats clean


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SOLO1_@Jul 3 2007, 07:29 AM~8224805
> *dam thats clean
> *


X-2 BRO LOOKS REAL GOOD!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jul 2 2007, 07:23 PM~8221001
> *
> 
> 
> ...



this looks sweet....like you just walked into the shop as they are about to drop the freshly painted body on the "just finished" chasis

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

:cheesy: 

Just getting everything fitted before gluing. I still need a few more parts before i can assemble the motor and frame to the body


----------



## janglelang (Jun 26, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: that shit LOOKS REAL!!!!!!!!!! im waiting to see it finished hno:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Sick bro, really sick! :thumbsup:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jul 4 2007, 09:36 AM~8232814
> *Sick bro, really sick! :thumbsup:
> *


thanks man, maybe one day we can juice it, the real deal #2, lmao


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

lookin good ryan :thumbsup:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

Lookin good homie :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

not much further now. :biggrin: 



















I am almost done with the trunk setup also, just need to make some beauty panels for the batteries, and build one more pump


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

DAAAAANNNNNGGGGGG thats clean!!!! :thumbsup: :yes: :yes:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jul 4 2007, 09:14 AM~8233265
> *thanks man, maybe one day we can juice it, the real deal #2, lmao
> 
> 
> ...


 Uhhmm..that will be somewhere in 2012.... :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

THAT TREY IS LOOKING GOOD LIL BROTHER..  

TAKE YOUR TIME BUT HURRY UP.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

what kinda wheels u got on that ryan?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jul 6 2007, 01:34 AM~8245464
> *what kinda wheels u got on that ryan?
> *


some photoetch spokes


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

wow this is one awesome 63!!!!


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

:0


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

NICE!


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

close up of the batts!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jul 12 2007, 04:51 AM~8290553
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!!


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

thats lookin real nice!!!!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

looks sik bro


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

Good looking set up




oneyed


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jul 12 2007, 08:33 AM~8290804
> *close up of the batts!
> *


70 monte  I just detailed them to look like interstates


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

looks godd bro keep it up. i kno u will


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jul 12 2007, 01:05 PM~8293699
> *70 monte  I just detailed them to look like interstates
> *


cool! The casing really sets them off, especially since they usually look small. Nice trunk stick


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jul 12 2007, 04:32 PM~8294451
> *cool!  The casing really sets them off, especially since they usually look small.  Nice trunk stick
> *


they got nice detail, but yea they are small. I'll get an up close pic when i get the trunk done.


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

damn...

THAZ TIGHT...


> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jul 12 2007, 04:51 AM~8290553
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

Details...Details...Details...

Bad Asss! Nice werk! :0


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

Got something special to post up as soon as i make a little video to show it in action


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

Lifted










Dropped











Video
http://www.scalelows.com/videos/rearend.wmv


I took the rearend from a 59' impala and added chrome drum brakes. Going to scratchbuild some shocks and add a two piece chrome driveshaft next. The brass will be painted silver, and i will clean up that little bit of fogging from the glue around the hinges :biggrin:


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

u always seem to amaze me with ur models ryan like the chrome drums.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

TOO COOL ! 



Ryan That was clean ! Without stealing ideas i seen a few tech that will step my own building level up to another level ! This project has been along a one but with everything you post its been worth the wait ! 


Keep it rollin ! ITS LOOKIN TOP NOTCH !


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 12 2007, 10:12 PM~8297031
> *TOO      COOL !
> Ryan  That    was  clean  !    Without  stealing  ideas    i    seen a  few  tech  that  will    step  my  own    building  level  up    to  another  level !    This    project  has  been  along  a  one  but    with  everything  you  post    its  been    worth  the    wait !
> Keep  it    rollin  !    ITS    LOOKIN    TOP  NOTCH !
> *


Thanks man, I kept this car in storage for awhile, and have only pulled it out a few times to work on it, then I put it back away for awhile. 

And anything you see you can use, that's why I post it up. No secrets here, we are all here to learn from each other so we can all be better builders :thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

pure top notch ryan,


all i can say is that is purely fuckin PIMP!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jul 12 2007, 08:04 PM~8296948
> *Lifted
> 
> 
> ...


Excellent job bro!!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Great work!!! The springs are a nice touch :thumbsup:


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

Thats sick dogg


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jul 12 2007, 08:04 PM~8296948
> *Lifted
> 
> 
> ...


looks and sounds like a cheap pron... :biggrin:

(looks good homie)


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

X2 ITS LOOKIN GOOD RYAN


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jul 13 2007, 09:57 AM~8300662
> *X2 ITS LOOKIN GOOD RYAN
> *



X-3 :biggrin:


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

THAZ TIGHT...


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

NIce ryan!


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jul 13 2007, 10:14 AM~8300353
> *looks and sounds like a cheap pron... :biggrin:
> 
> (looks good homie)
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## red69chevy (May 3, 2007)

ANY UPDATES?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by red69chevy_@Aug 25 2007, 11:00 PM~8641517
> *ANY UPDATES?
> *


waiting on some chrome parts to finish it up!


----------



## red69chevy (May 3, 2007)

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by red69chevy_@Aug 26 2007, 12:18 AM~8641634
> *YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


u sound like a kid that just walked into a candy shop :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by red69chevy_@Aug 25 2007, 06:18 PM~8641634
> *YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :loco:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Shit thats nice!!!


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

member this? I might finish it someday :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Dec 9 2007, 11:07 AM~9409169
> *member this? I might finish it someday  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 PLEASE DO ...lookin good


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Dec 9 2007, 10:07 AM~9409169
> *member this? I might finish it someday  :biggrin:
> *



hno: hno: hno:


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

coming out bad ass............ :thumbsup:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

inspiration for the homies... one of the cleanest treys id seen on LIL


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------

